# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  ból głowy

## Nie zarejestrowany

od 2 miesiecy boli mnie glowa u gury i czasem z tyłu,ból bardzo mocny,od jakis 2 tygodni doszlo dretwienie i ból szczeki i gorsze widzenie lewego oka oraz osłabienie lewej czesci ciała,jestem cały czas spiaca i zmeczona ( nie jestem w ciazy ) robiono mi badania ( napisze tylko te zle wyniki ) pmr glukoza 54 mg/dl (60-100) ,tk glowy .w lewej polkuli móżdżku w okolicy robaka hypodensyjne ognisko 8x5 mm do weryfikacji mri( czemu do weryfikacji) ,rtg klatki piersiowej pa, drobny namiotowaty zrost na zarysie lewej kopuly przepony ,mocz ciezar własciwy 1.010 g/l (1.016-1.022) leukocyty 25 komurek/ul(0-10) mam 26lat w zeszłym roku mialam usuwany jajnik bo mialam torbiel skurzasta,nie biore rzadnych urzywek ,

----------


## Krzysztof

Ból głowy, któremu towarzyszą objawy neurologiczne takie jak osłabienie jednej strony ciała oraz problemy z widzeniem bardzo często jest spowodowany organiczną przyczyną i prawdopodobnie może nią być owe ognisko wykryte tomografią (ale również może być związany z niskim poziomem cukru). Weryfikacja jest konieczna, gdyż rezonans w takim przypadku jest lepszym badaniem i na jego podstawie będzie należało podjąć decyzję na temat dalszego psotępowania. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzo dziekuje ale czy neurolog dlatego niechce mi nic dokladnie powiedziec tylko wiem ze ma nadzieje ze to nie jest to co podejrzewa i ze moj stan jest gorszy niz u osoby po udaze

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dostałam wyniki mr głowy torbiel szyszynki sr.6mm poza tym tkanki oraz przestrzenie płynowe mozgowia zmian nie wykazuja torbiel retencyjne w lewej zatoce szczekowej.bóle bardzo silne głowy toczące sie nonstop po parenaście dni potem przerwa tydzien lub 2 tygodnie,uczucie jak by ktos pompowal mi głowe od srodka,ostatnio doszły wymioty od bólu,ucieka mi lewa noga tak jak bym na sekunde staciła czucie w niej drentwienie tej samej nogi i lewej reki ,podczas badania neurologicznego nie czułam pod podeszwa lewa rzadnego dotyku od tego młoteczka,2 lata temu podniesc dla mie 50 kilo to było nic miałam ogromna siłe choc bylam szczupła 55kilo przy 170cm wzrostu,teraz warze 64kilo nie moge zejsc z wagi a mam problem z przyniesieniem zgrzewki wody ,lewa żrenica oka czasami mi sie powieksza na 3-4 dni potem wraca do normy i od nowa,tak od miesiaca, a tak mi sie powieksza ze niewidac jaki mam kolor oka mam tylko czarne,czy to jest normalne czy nie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

neurolog ostatnio powiedział ze mam pewno migrene,dostałam leki na migrene ale jeszcze bardziej zaczeła po nich boleć mnie głowa ,i zrobiłam sie bardzo śpiaca .czy to moze byc jednak migrena czy lekarz moze sie mylic

----------


## kropeczka

Ja od kilku miesięcy cierpie na potworne  bóle głowy , przy tym mam nudności i zaburzenia wzroku. Czasem tracę równowagę.Takie ataki powtarzają sie dwa razy w miesiącu, i trwa zwykle 3dni, W tedy nie jestem wstanie normalnie funkcjonować. Często jestem na zwolnieniu lekarskim, obawiam się zwolnienia z pracy. Miałam robiony rezonans głowy, bo podejrzenie było guz mózgu. Ale na szczęscie nic nie wykazało. I lekarz nadal nie powiedział mi co mi jest, tylko rozklada ręce. Powiedzial mi ,że jedynie powinnam się zgodzić na punkcję, to może cos wykaże. Ale ja się boję. Domyślam się , że to będzie u mnie migrena. Moim zdaniem , przecież lekarz powinien sam się domyślić, że to jest migrena.. Już sama nie wiem co mam robić dalej?

----------


## alecto

Podłączam się do wątku...ale zacznę od początku. W 2008 miałam stłuczkę samochodową, efektem było skręcenie kręgosłupa szyjnego(przynajmniej tak stwierdził ortopeda). 3 tygodnie w kołnierzu ortopedycznym i leki przeciwbólowe. Na to co się działo jakiś czas później nie zwracałam uwagi do czasu kiedy nie zaczęły mi cierpnąć barki i bardzo często boleć głowa(tj. codziennie) a było to jakiś rok po wypadku...Tak jest do tej pory. głowa boli codziennie, czasami jest to tak, że cały dzień nie jestem w stanie normalnie funkcjonować,cały dzień śpię, wszystko m nie drażni a najlepszym środowiskiem jest wtedy kompletna cisza i taki lekki półmrok(zasłonięte rolety i zamknięte drzwi), zdarzają się też zawroty głowy i omdlenia. Byłam nawet u neurologa. Pani doktor zleciła rtg i zbadała, po czym stwierdziła, że nic niepokojącego się nie dzieje po czym przepisała leki...Jakiś czas było ok ale teraz znowu wszystko się zaczyna, nie licząc tego, że głowa dalej boli a pani neurolog rozkłada ręce.

----------


## kropeczka

To tak Twoja pani doktor rozkłada ręce jak i moj lekarz. Czyli jestesmy zdani sami na siebie. Na prawdę wspólczuję Ci bardzo tych codziennych bóli głowy. Bo ja mam co dwa tygodnie to jeszcze idzie wytrzymać. Mnie pomagają zimne okłady na głowę..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To tak Twoja pani doktor rozkłada ręce jak i moj lekarz. Czyli jestesmy zdani sami na siebie. Na prawdę wspólczuję Ci bardzo tych codziennych bóli głowy. Bo ja mam co dwa tygodnie to jeszcze idzie wytrzymać. Mnie pomagają zimne okłady na głowę..



Ja ostatnio nie mam tak często napadów migreny, teraz mam  raz w miesiącu. Samo mi to ustąpilo..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podłączam się do wątku...ale zacznę od początku. W 2008 miałam stłuczkę samochodową, efektem było skręcenie kręgosłupa szyjnego(przynajmniej tak stwierdził ortopeda). 3 tygodnie w kołnierzu ortopedycznym i leki przeciwbólowe. Na to co się działo jakiś czas później nie zwracałam uwagi do czasu kiedy nie zaczęły mi cierpnąć barki i bardzo często boleć głowa(tj. codziennie) a było to jakiś rok po wypadku...Tak jest do tej pory. głowa boli codziennie, czasami jest to tak, że cały dzień nie jestem w stanie normalnie funkcjonować,cały dzień śpię, wszystko m nie drażni a najlepszym środowiskiem jest wtedy kompletna cisza i taki lekki półmrok(zasłonięte rolety i zamknięte drzwi), zdarzają się też zawroty głowy i omdlenia. Byłam nawet u neurologa. Pani doktor zleciła rtg i zbadała, po czym stwierdziła, że nic niepokojącego się nie dzieje po czym przepisała leki...Jakiś czas było ok ale teraz znowu wszystko się zaczyna, nie licząc tego, że głowa dalej boli a pani neurolog rozkłada ręce.



Bardzo mi przykro z tego powodu. Może powinnaś zmienić lekarza.

----------


## kropeczka

Wygląda na to , że mamy mało dobrych specjalistów.

----------


## megamigrena

czytam te watki...mam migrene-podobno,chociaz nikt nie słyszał zeby podczas ataku dretwiala czesc głowy i twarzy.Bol niewyobrazalny i do tego problemy z wypowiadaniem prostych słow.Zawsze myslalam,ze to migrena...ale teraz nie jestem pewna co to moze byc. Miał ktos podobne objawy??

----------

